# Herniated!



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Just had a mild inguinal hernia repaired last Thursday, I am feeling way better than expected on day 4. As I said, it was mild no distention, just slightly swollen. It would only ache when riding after lots of climbing out of the saddle. Hopefully I'll be back to riding as I was by the end of May. Any other herniators out there?


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

Good luck! Sounds like you have the right attitude about this setback. I have avoided this fate, so far.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I had triple hernia surgery last June (two inguinal, one umbilical.)
With regard to riding, my doc said, "Let discomfort be your guide."
IIRC I was off the bike for a couple weeks, then started riding my ebike.
I was back in full swing in 4-5 weeks.
=sParty


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I had my second inguinal surgery in November.
Doc did ultrasound and I asked her about riding.
She gave me a quizzical look.
I said "I'll start out easy".


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

I have two. One for over thirty years and one for 25 years or so. Only bothersome on occasion fortunately.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you know which surgical technique was used? I may be getting a similar repair done shortly.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I had your exact symptoms, had the mesh repair done on one side about 6 years ago. Was on the bike within 5 days, easy of course. Back to normal after 2 weeks total. No issues whatsoever since except some mild numbness in the area, which I understand is normal and not really bothersome. Just kind of weird.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah, experiencing the same, a bit sore and numb to the touch but all else is good. I'll give it a casual ride maybe this weekend.


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

dsciulli19 said:


> Do you know which surgical technique was used? I may be getting a similar repair done shortly.


I waited 2 1/2 years to get inguinal hernia fixed as I didn't want mesh in my body, found a surgeon in Ft. Meyers, Florida that does the Desarda method using your bodies tissue to do the repair. Very happy and back ripping trails again...and no mesh !


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Sounds good... but if it's good enough for drywall, it's good enough for me!
3 weeks and I'm back on it too.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

defdes said:


> Just had a mild inguinal hernia repaired last Thursday, I am feeling way better than expected on day 4. As I said, it was mild no distention, just slightly swollen. It would only ache when riding after lots of climbing out of the saddle. Hopefully I'll be back to riding as I was by the end of May. Any other herniators out there?


Did my hernias left side first, then a year to the day later the right side let go. Going in for the first surgery, the RN told me, "this can go one of two ways, you will experience excruciating pain or no pain at all", Damn was she right! First repair, those pills were in no way recreational. Second surgery a year later, pills were purely recreational, no pain, no discomfort. I gave it 30 days to mend before business as usual bike action.
I did ride very conservatively during that 30 days mend time. Dropped the tire pressure a little spongy to keep from the temptation to get rowdy. 
Fortunately, my bikes don't know that I have some titanium, cause they would go shopping for some o their own! 😁


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

PS mtb said:


> I waited 2 1/2 years to get inguinal hernia fixed as I didn't want mesh in my body, found a surgeon in Ft. Meyers, Florida that does the Desarda method using your bodies tissue to do the repair. Very happy and back ripping trails again...and no mesh !


Curious why you're not in favor of mesh.

My decision was based on...
A riding buddy of mine got inguinal hernia surgery (with mesh) back in the '90s
Post surgery, during a ride he told me that the mesh did indeed cause him discomfort, particularly while riding his mountain bike.
He said he felt as if the mesh had sharp edges, or corners, or something to that effect. Like he was being pinched on the inside.
So before I received my triple hernia surgery last year, I discussed this situation with my surgeon.
She explained that materials (mesh) had advanced during the ensuing decades since my friend's hernia surgery.
So I proceeded -- two inguinal and one umbilical hernias repaired with mesh.
I ride a lot. Today, based solely on how my body feels, I would not know there's mesh inside my body.

YMMV, so I'm curious why you feel the way you do about mesh.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sParty, I have mesh on both repairs. There was a time that it felt as though there was a piece of window screen with frayed edges in there. I no longer notice this unusual sensation though.

The first surgery, I was able to describe each suture to a tee. Loop diameter, if it was parallel to the adjacent suture or canted. After the sutures dissolved, that went away. Painful, indeed! 

At the time I experienced this chapter, I had no idea of what options were commonly used. Just went with the flow.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

No stitches in mine, just super glue which I found surprising given the length of the incision (about 3.75"). Healed perfect though, still a little raised and hard along the scar, but not nearly what it was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

defdes said:


> No stitches in mine, just super glue which I found surprising given the length of the incision (about 3.75"). Healed perfect though, still a little raised and hard along the scar, but not nearly what it was 2 weeks ago.


They could have used PL400! 

My incisions are nearly invisible these days. 2-2.5" in length.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mine were done laparoscopic with robot assist. My incisions were only about half an inch long.
No sutures. In less than a year, surgical evidence has all but disappeared.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> Mine were done laparoscopic with robot assist. My incisions were only about half an inch long.
> No sutures. In less than a year, surgical evidence has all but disappeared.
> =sParty


Dunno if that was an option 20+ years ago but sounds less invasive than the traditional procedure,


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

Sparticus said:


> Curious why you're not in favor of mesh.
> 
> My decision was based on...
> A riding buddy of mine got inguinal hernia surgery (with mesh) back in the '90s
> ...


Wife and I are both somewhat immunocompromized with Lyme disease, so a foreign substance in my body was not very appealing, so looked and eventually found another option, which made sense using your own tissue for the repair.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Poetic timing...diagnosed last Friday with an inguinal hernia on my left lower ab. Bulge presses on nerve when I have sudden cough or sneeze. Meet with surgeon on Friday, the 13th...trying to not read into that too much. I think it may have been there for a while but the pain has gotten worse the last 3-4 weeks. Its roughly 1.5 inches x 1.5 inches and has a 2 inch fat bulge coming thru it. 

Hoping I can get in soon to get the healing started.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Wed, 18th...Surgery at 0730. Luckily got in with a cancellation and am the first patient of the day. Mesh repair with an incision due to the size & current state.

I even tried a stupid easy "flat" 40 min ride but am pretty sore from even that. Glad I am getting it fixed.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mbcracken said:


> Wed, 18th...Surgery at 0730. Luckily got in with a cancellation and am the first patient of the day. Mesh repair with an incision due to the size & current state.
> 
> I even tried a stupid easy "flat" 40 min ride but am pretty sore from even that. Glad I am getting it fixed.
> 
> ...


You're doing the right thing. 
=sParty


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> You're doing the right thing.
> =sParty


Succesful surgery yesterday and got a bunch of naps thru the night. Surgeon was glad he went the slicing open route as it turned out to be a bigger job then was shown via ultrasound. Roughly 5" long incision but looking healthy this morning. Staying on top of pain meds (OXY, Tylenol, & Ibuprofen) so far along with myralax too. Going to try a couple short 1/4 of mile strolls throughout the day.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## richie2 (8 mo ago)

Oops, just posted about hernias later on in the forum, didnt check this thread! Sorry!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mbcracken said:


> Succesful surgery yesterday and got a bunch of naps thru the night. Surgeon was glad he went the slicing open route as it turned out to be a bigger job then was shown via ultrasound. Roughly 5" long incision but looking healthy this morning. Staying on top of pain meds (OXY, Tylenol, & Ibuprofen) so far along with myralax too. Going to try a couple short 1/4 of mile strolls throughout the day.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Consider taking a little down time to let things settle down. Hope you have a good mend and can be back in the groove sooner than later. Starting out with your bike, lower gears... Don't go gettin silly.


----------



## Tjex (8 mo ago)

Let the pain guide you. Don't rush it though


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tjex said:


> Let the pain guide you.


That's what my surgeon told me. It was solid advice.


Tjex said:


> Don't rush it though


That's the rule I broke. Rode too much, too hard, too soon. Fortunately not enough to actually injure anything, only enough to make me hurt where I'd been cut on. Hurt a lot. That pain scared me. In a week's time all was good in the universe again. Anyway my point is I wish I'd employed a slightly kinder and gentler schedule for easing back into mountain biking following hernia surgery. I'm with Tjex on this -- take it easy for a while.
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

At our last med staff meeting we had a guest speak, general surgeon, who presented on hernias.

It was a really interesting talk, some cool slides, lots of discussion on hernia repair "alternatives" and what purpose mesh serves.

So mesh is not for strength, it's there to cause scarring which covers the muscle tear. There are specialized mesh, like for infected wounds, but most mesh is just a fiber weave.

Internal repairs are better (laparoscopic) and the fewer sutures/staples used the better, because those sutures can cause future tears and they can cause nerve entrapment which can lead to pain.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> At our last med staff meeting we had a guest speak, general surgeon, who presented on hernias.
> 
> It was a really interesting talk, some cool slides, lots of discussion on hernia repair "alternatives" and what purpose mesh serves.
> 
> ...


Good to know, Ben.
But one burning question remains...
Do hyenas get hernias while on hiatus?
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Good to know, Ben.
> But one burning question remains...
> Do hyenas get hernias while on hiatus?
> =sParty


Drink less, ride more 

I'm just glad I haven't had a hernia, that could really mess up my riding routine.

You thneed a Pinion


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> At our last med staff meeting we had a guest speak, general surgeon, who presented on hernias.
> 
> It was a really interesting talk, some cool slides, lots of discussion on hernia repair "alternatives" and what purpose mesh serves.
> 
> ...


I had a long talk with my surgeon before getting sliced & diced 16 days ago. Pro/Con to both general methods. He recommended slicing me open due to the size of my hernia and the nerves the sack was pushing on. Turned out to be even bigger then the ultrasound presented...ugh. So, I have a nice +5 inch wound I am caring for now but also means a tad longer recovery then originally predicted. This week, I have been able to slowly up my walks (flat terrain) from 1 mile to now a couple 3 mile walks. Keeping good posture is a small thing for me to focus on during the walks which I know will help in the long run. 
The hard part is surgeon gave very strict instructions to not lift anything +10 lbs for the full 4 weeks. This is to give the facia to scar over the installed mesh and repair around it the incision. Fascia just takes time to heal and making sure one limits the use of the area is the only way to allow it to heal.
Today, I tried to ride my trainer setup indoors and the bending over aggravated the wound and slight swelling around it. Made it 20 mins before calling it quits and icing now. To be expected as it still feels like a 1/2 inch thick rope under the incision.
I know it takes time but at least I can still do easy-moderate walks for the time being.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

mbcracken said:


> I had a long talk with my surgeon before getting sliced & diced 16 days ago. Pro/Con to both general methods. He recommended slicing me open due to the size of my hernia and the nerves the sack was pushing on. Turned out to be even bigger then the ultrasound presented...ugh. So, I have a nice +5 inch wound I am caring for now but also means a tad longer recovery then originally predicted. This week, I have been able to slowly up my walks (flat terrain) from 1 mile to now a couple 3 mile walks. Keeping good posture is a small thing for me to focus on during the walks which I know will help in the long run.
> The hard part is surgeon gave very strict instructions to not lift anything +10 lbs for the full 4 weeks. This is to give the facia to scar over the installed mesh and repair around it the incision. Fascia just takes time to heal and making sure one limits the use of the area is the only way to allow it to heal.
> Today, I tried to ride my trainer setup indoors and the bending over aggravated the wound and slight swelling around it. Made it 20 mins before calling it quits and icing now. To be expected as it still feels like a 1/2 inch thick rope under the incision.
> I know it takes time but at least I can still do easy-moderate walks for the time being.
> ...


Had two inguinal hernias repaired. One about 10 years ago and one about 6 years ago. The first one was the standard weak spot were your balls drop through when you're born. That's the most common for most people. Mine was only about 2" long. Just did a conventional (non-laparoscopic) surgery with a great surgeon. My wife is a Med-Surg nurse and knows who the best ones are. Plus they know her and rely on her daily, so I get treated like family. I took some ibuprofen for two days after and did a little ice, that's it. The second one was what my surgeon calls the old mans hernia. Generally get it later in life and it's usually bigger and on the other side. My second one was about 5+ inches. His theory is if you have two hernias to repair at the same time, he will do it using laparoscopy (less incisions). If it's only one, and you don't mind the scar (you can barely even see my scares anymore), then standard incision is the way he prefers to do it. He says he can see everything clearly that way, and make sure it done 100% the way he likes. Laparoscopic surgery involves insufflation of a gas (usually carbon dioxide) into the peritoneal cavity producing a pneumoperitoneum. So blowing you up like a balloon so they can get the robotic arms in, and create room to work within the peritoneal cavity. This can lead to lingering discomfort and pain that some of my friends had experience for over 6 months post opt. The surgeon confirmed it to be the case sometimes. The upside with laparoscopic surgery is you can get back to your activities sooner in most cases, and have almost no scars.
As for the mesh, I did feel it for maybe a year or two only on the larger second repair. I don't feel them at all anymore.
One of the interesting improvements in my quality of life, is almost no gas pains anymore. I can eat spicy foods and foods that will bloat me and get no gas pain. The pain was coming from the intestine getting pushed partially through the hernia opening or muscular weak spot and becoming partially obstructed. With my large hernia that was happening daily. I started wear a hernia truss just to keep the pain down. I would push it back in manually all the time, till I broke down and bought a truss. That really helped. I must have had both hernias for a long time, because I always experienced the gas pain. Now repaired, no gas pains. Get it done ASAP.


----------

